# Looking for a current points chart for trading various size WM units to International interval



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 29, 2021)

I am trying to find out how many points you surrender for confirming a unit in II using studio- three bedroom units. I am trying to figure out how many points for each size unit surrendered. I found a 2017 chart, looking for a current one.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 30, 2021)

Still the same.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 30, 2021)

The chart for RCI and II are the same

- 4,000 credits for any size during Flexchange
- 8,000 credits for a studio
- 9,000 credits for a one bedroom
- 10,000 credits for a two bedroom
- 12,000 credits for a three bedroom









						Discover WorldMark by Wyndham timeshare vacations.
					

Find more time to share with WorldMark by Wyndham. Discover 200+ resorts in sought-after destinations and begin planning your timeshare vacation today.




					www.worldmarktheclub.com


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2021)

Note that you'll also spend a WM housekeeping token for every exchange you make in Interval.

Dave


----------

